# Can't delete icon "microsoft office onenote namespace extension for windows desktop"



## rookie_girl (Jun 26, 2013)

I just uninstalled language packs for Office 2007 
After uninstalling I have this icon on my desktop: "Microsoft OneNote Namespace Extension for Windows Desktop Search" Right clicking the icon I only have the options to Cut, Create Shortcut, and Delete. 
When I delete the file it isn't actually removed (refreshing the desktop it comes right back). 
It's really bothering me! 
Please help me.
Thanks


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Start with *Safe Mode* and *Delete* it,if the problem persist please upload an screen shot of msconfig here.


----------

